# 24 V LEd Lampe mit 0-10V dimmen



## maxi (2 April 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe eine gebrauchte SPS und eine gebrauchte Logo und auch eine Analog Ausgangskarte.
diese kann 0-10V

Ich würde gerne eine LED Lampe mit 24 Volt Dimmen.
Gibt es da eien einfache Schlatung mit einen Transistor oder ähnlichen oder etwas günstiges fertiges?
Oder gibt es eine Ausgangskarte für 0-24V für eine Logo?

währe super wenn ihr Rat für mich hättet


----------



## knabi (2 April 2006)

Was ist das für eine Lampe (Stromaufnahme, Leistung...)? Hast Du mal probiert, ob ein Dimmen überhaupt möglich ist (Netzteil mit einstellbarer Ausgangsspannung), und wenn ja, in welchem Spannungsbereich?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## ConEx (2 April 2006)

Ein Analogausgang liefert in der Regel wenig Strom.
Eine normale LED kann mit maximal 20 mA betrieben werden, eine der neuen Hochleistungs LED kann bis zu 350 oder gar 700 mA benötigen.
Da eine LED je nach Farbe und Halbleitermaterial einen Spannungsabfall bei Nennstrom zwischen 1,6 bis 3,6 V hat, muss beim Anlegen einer höheren Spannung ein entsprechender Vorwiderstand in Reihe geschaltet werden.
LEDs werden in der Regel nicht mit Spannungs bzw. Stromsteuerung sondern mit Pulsbreitenmodulation gedimmt. Bei weissen LED kann eine lineare Änderung des Speisestroms sogar Farbverfälschungen hervorrufen. Das geschieht bei PWM nicht.
Wenn Deine SPS Pulsbreitenmodulation an Ausgängen ( Frequenzen > 1 kHz )unterstützt, hast du einen leistungsfähigen Dimmer.


----------



## maxi (2 April 2006)

Es sind einfach einige LED in reihe geschaltet.
Vorne ist ein Defuser Filter oder wie sich das nennt angebracht.
Damit es wie eine Leuchtfläche aussieht.

Schliesse ich es an ein Regelbares Netzgerät an kann ich sie je nach Spannung dimmen.


----------



## knabi (3 April 2006)

Das Modul AQ2 benötigt eine Bürde von 5 Kiloohm, damit scheidet eine direkte Anschaltung von LEDs wohl aus. Ich habe heute bei CONRAD zufällig einen DImmer für Leistungs-LEDs gesehen, der mit 0-10V EIngang funktioniert, vielleicht siehst Du Dir den mal an:

http://www2.produktinfo.conrad.com/datenblaetter/175000-199999/175988-da-01-ml-LED_KONVERTER_DIMMBAR_de-en.pdf

Allerdings ist der für Power-LEDs gedacht.

Eine Pulsweitenmodulation mit dem LOGO! scheidet aufgrund der geringen Schaltfrequenz der Digitalausgänge (max. 10Hz bei Transistorausgängen) ebenfalls aus.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## maxi (3 April 2006)

Oh super,
der müsste ja auch mit allen anderen LED`s funktionieren oder?


----------



## knabi (3 April 2006)

Ich glaube nicht. Der Konverter ist auf 1,2W-Power-LEDs ausgelegt, die mit 350mA betrieben werden. Bei Standard-LEDs dürfen meist maximal 20mA Strom fließen, sonst wird's gaaanz kurz sehr hell und bleibt dann dauerhaft dunkel...


----------



## maxi (4 April 2006)

Wie kann ich den sonst die tollen 24 V LED Module, am besten unabhängig vom Strom mit einer Logo Analag dimmen?
Oder vieleicht mit einen Buz Transistor?

Habe halt die Module mit normalen LED und gebrauchte Logo


----------



## knabi (4 April 2006)

Du wirst wohl nicht um eine externe Beschaltung des Analog-Ausgangs herumkommen, beispielsweise mit einem Leistungstransistor, vielleicht geht auch ein (einstellbarer) Spannungsregler, dem man mittels AQ2 die Referenzspannung vorgibt...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## maxi (5 April 2006)

*Was für einen Transistor?*

Mit was für einen Vorwiederstand den? 

Ich habe noch einen Buz 31,
funktioniert der? 
Was für einen Wiederstand brauche ich den da?


----------



## ConEx (5 April 2006)

*Unlinear*

Aber Vorsicht, s' ist unlinear, Mann!
Leider sind LED in höchstem Mass unlinear. Als Beispiel eine weisse LED:
2.8 V = 1.0 mA Durchlassstrom,
3.0 V = 3.5 mA
3.2 V = 7.9 mA
3.4 V = 16.8 mA
3.6 V = 20.3 mA
4.0 V = blitz! :twisted:
Bei mehreren in Serie geschalteten LED kannst Du die obigen Spannungswerte mit der Anzahl multiplizieren. Darum ist zur Strombegrenzung immer ein Vorwiderstand oder eine gesteuerte Stromquelle vorzusehen.
Deshalb müsstest Du entweder den Spannungsausgang mit Transistorverstärker sehr unlinear ansteuern, oder aber eine spannungsgesteuerte Stromquelle bauen. Braucht glaub ich mindestens zwei Transistoren pro Kanal; Bauanleitungen dazu findestDu im Internet.
Deshalb wird im Regelfall auf die PWM- Lösung zurückgegriffen.


----------

